# Neonschein am Text im Bild...



## tobyaz (17. März 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen! Ich will ein Foto bearbeiten und in das Foto hab ich einen Text hineingeschrieben und ich wollte den Filter Neonschein anwenden um aber NUR unter dem Text den Neonschein zu sehen aber wenn ich ihn anwende wird das komplette Bild damit gefiltert. Ich freu mich auf Antwort ;-) 
mfg tobyaz


----------



## chrisbergr (17. März 2004)

Du rasterst die Textebene, in dem du mit der Rechten Maustaste drauf klickst und 'Ebene rastern' auswählst und führst diesen Filter aus, während die Ebene mit deinem Text ausgewählt ist.


----------



## tobyaz (18. März 2004)

Vielen Dank


----------

